# Welney Wash



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Had a trip to the WWT reserve on New Years Eve.

Thought I'd share a few pics with you.

Pochard









Whooper swan









Feeding time


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

good shots.

i'm off to Welney in a few weeks. hope it doesn't rain! i'll be watching the swans coming in to roost in the evening.


----------

